# Masterbuilt Wood Chip Holder



## Atl1530 (Jun 6, 2019)

Hey guys new to the forum. 

I inherited an older Masterbuilt, an electric smoker. MASTERBUILT SMOKEHOUSE 20070508

The wood chip holder (990070025 Wood Chip Holder) is in rough shape. In trying to find a replacement, I have emailed and called Masterbuilt. They haven’t responded. The third party seller says the part is no longer available. 

There seems to be a bunch of versions of this smoker that look very similar. Has anybody tried to swap out old parts for new parts? I’m guessing that the chip holder is the weak link with this model. I’m probably not the only one that’s had this problem. 

Are there any upgrades or mods that I can do to fix this? 

Thanks


----------



## Winterrider (Jun 6, 2019)

Skip the chip tube and go with tube or tray
https://www.amazenproducts.com/category_s/12.htm
then a mailbox mod similar to this


----------



## Braz (Jun 6, 2019)

Do what winterrider says and get the tray from Amazen Products. How and where you put it inside your smoker depends on which of the many models of Masterbuilt you have. After a while you will probably want to do the mailbox mod. I just made one for my smoker after a couple years of running the tray inside the box.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 7, 2019)

Man, that looks perfect. Do the pellets produce the same quality, flavorful smoke as wood chips? 

Glad I found this forum.


----------



## schlotz (Jun 7, 2019)

Personally, I think they are better. PLUS the real advantage is no nurse-feeding the smoker every 40 min or so.  I properly lit full tray can last up to 10-12 hours!


----------



## Braz (Jun 7, 2019)

Atl1530 said:


> Man, that looks perfect. Do the pellets produce the same quality, flavorful smoke as wood chips?


If you decide to go this route I recommend you buy the pellets from Amazen because they are 100% wood of the of the species on the label. Many of the "hardware store" brands of pellets use some filler woods in addition to the labelled flavor.


----------



## Atl1530 (Jun 7, 2019)

You read my mind. I was about to ask that question


----------

